# Sharing some photo's from my mum's holiday up in North Qld plus more in our area...



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone... Id like to share some photo's of my mother's holiday when she went up to North Qld earlier in the year with her sister. Plus a few photo's of photo's i took in our backyard..
Cobold Gourge. North QLD
























My tatting i did by hand.


Grass tree at our house




My mothers roses.












Thank you for stopping by ill add some more photo's of mum's trip tomorrow when i load them into photobucket please come back and view the photo's i will add in here....​


----------



## Kate C

Wonderful pictures Lyn. Those rock formations in the Gorge are spectacular. I just love Sandstone, would really love a house built from it. And those Jacaranda trees are a sight to behold when they are in flower.

Hope there were not too many Crocs in the water at the Gorge.


----------



## StarlingWings

Great photos, Lyn! That trip looks like it was a lot of fun  The rock formations are so beautiful and unique! :wow: 

That tatting lace is just stunning--I can't believe you made it by hand! The most I can do is sew my own socks with very crooked stitches :laughing:


----------



## Kate C

Whoops I meant to comment on your tatting. That is so good and congratulations on the win at the Bundaberg Show.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Wonderful pictures Lyn. Those rock formations in the Gorge are spectacular. I just love Sandstone, would really love a house built from it. And those Jacaranda trees are a sight to behold when they are in flower.
> 
> Hope there were not too many Crocs in the water at the Gorge.


Thanks Kate. Mum had a good time I have other photos from up there to add..



StarlingWings said:


> Great photos, Lyn! That trip looks like it was a lot of fun  The rock formations are so beautiful and unique! :wow:
> 
> That tatting lace is just stunning--I can't believe you made it by hand! The most I can do is sew my own socks with very crooked stitches :laughing:


Thank you Gi Gi. I haven't been up there where mum went but one day... Yes I did make the tatted collar by hand and I am going to take my tatting up again. I have one over 10 first prizes and 6 champion prizes to.... It takes a long time I'll post a photo of the shuttle I use.



Kate C said:


> Whoops I meant to comment on your tatting. That is so good and congratulations on the win at the Bundaberg Show.


Thank you Kate it was a few years ago I had one this I am going to take it up again.,... Don't want to lose doing it....


----------



## LynandIndigo

Another one i did by hand this was done in 100 fine cotton and got first prize.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Here are some more of mum's holiday. Some more photo's for Kate photo's of the blue mountain's.

Mum got left behind she missed the train.




For Kate.


Blue Mountains.


Mum found a fellow.


Blue Mountains






North Qld






Kate Mum said this photo is for you...


Will have more photo's to add tomorrow please come back and have a look.​


----------



## nuxi

Thanks for sharing your nice photos with us! Your tatting looks amazing!:2thumbs:


----------



## Kate C

I see your mum found a croc. Great pictures Lyn. Ask your mum what the name of those giant trees in that avenue of trees?

Who can pick out the picture of the Three Sisters?


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> I see your mum found a croc. Great pictures Lyn. Ask your mum what the name of those giant trees in that avenue of trees?
> 
> Who can pick out the picture of the Three Sisters?


The avenue of trees are Kauri Pine.... They are at Innisfail Paranella park North Queensland...I have been there and I have been to Cairns to... Mum grew up in Innisfail..

Oh what do you mean with Who can pick out the picture of the Three Sisters?.


----------



## Jedikeet

Very nice photos, Lyn! Such beautiful sandstone and ravine they're riding through (would also make a great upcoming SKIPOOTERKY activity). And what is that long, carrot-looking trunk your mum is standing next to? So cute of her to put a hat on it


----------



## Cody

Great pictures Lyn and beautiful tatting work. Many years ago I decided I wanted to learn tatting because I have some that was done by my great grandmother and I was curious as to how it was done. I gave up after one small piece, it is a lot of work.


----------



## despoinaki

Amazing pictures Lyn! It seems like the ideal holidays for me! 
I loved your tatting, it looks fair enough you took the first prize! 
Thanks for sharing, Lyn!


----------



## Kate C

One of the pictures in the Blue Mountains is of a particular rock formation. That formation is known as the Three Sisters.

Nick that carrot looking thing is a termite mound. They are found all over the top end of Australia. We have two kinds of termite mounds, a Magnetic Termite Mound a the Conical one. The magnetic ones point North and South with the flat sides facing east and west so that they can regulate the temperature within the colony. In the Northern Territory two of our parrots species build nests in the conical type of mound. They are the Golden Shoulder Parrot and the Hooded Parrot which are the same genetic family as the Red Rump Parrot found around me. Sometimes inexperienced birds will try to build a nest in the magnetic type but because they are very thin they usually dig right through to the other side. These termite mounds can be extremely large being many metres high and can have a diameter of 30 mtrs.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Very nice photos, Lyn! Such beautiful sandstone and ravine they're riding through (would also make a great upcoming SKIPOOTERKY activity). And what is that long, carrot-looking trunk your mum is standing next to? So cute of her to put a hat on it


Thanks Nick. Ha Ha Those are Termite mounds You made me laugh when you said it was a carrot top... You can also get termites that eat your house to... There are all sorts of termites in Australia.. Glad you liked the photos I'll be adding more today...



Cody said:


> Great pictures Lyn and beautiful tatting work. Many years ago I decided I wanted to learn tatting because I have some that was done by my great grandmother and I was curious as to how it was done. I gave up after one small piece, it is a lot of work.


Thank you Cody. I am glad you liked my mothers holiday. I'll show you the little shuttle here when I take a photo of it...



despoinaki said:


> Amazing pictures Lyn! It seems like the ideal holidays for me!
> I loved your tatting, it looks fair enough you took the first prize!
> Thanks for sharing, Lyn!


Thanks Despina. My tatting tool me half of the year to do....



Kate C said:


> One of the pictures in the Blue Mountains is of a particular rock formation. That formation is known as the Three Sisters.
> 
> Nick that carrot looking thing is a termite mound. They are found all over the top end of Australia. We have two kinds of termite mounds, a Magnetic Termite Mound a the Conical one. The magnetic ones point North and South with the flat sides facing east and west so that they can regulate the temperature within the colony. In the Northern Territory two of our parrots species build nests in the conical type of mound. They are the Golden Shoulder Parrot and the Hooded Parrot which are the same genetic family as the Red Rump Parrot found around me. Sometimes inexperienced birds will try to build a nest in the magnetic type but because they are very thin they usually dig right through to the other side. These termite mounds can be extremely large being many metres high and can have a diameter of 30 mtrs.


Thanks Kate. My mum said that there were so many termites out here in Australia I'll find out how many and come back and tell you.... Nick made me laugh when he said carrot top....


----------



## LynandIndigo

A few more photo's from North Queensland.























More photo's added soon as i sort them out.. Thank you for stopping by to look at Mum's holiday.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Hope to see you back again.


----------



## StarlingWings

The new pictures are wonderful as well, your mum is so funny with the croc, her new mining man, and the train 

That long road of trees is beautiful, too!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> The new pictures are wonderful as well, your mum is so funny with the croc, her new mining man, and the train
> 
> That long road of trees is beautiful, too!


Thanks Gi Gi. I am trying to post the interesting photo's i reckon that Skipper and Scooter will love some of these secenery's for there adventures. Tomorrow ill be posting photo's of mums holiday in Sydney.... I have to get them from her mobile phone...


----------



## Kate C

More beautiful pictures Lyn. The scenery is certainly spectacular.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> More beautiful pictures Lyn. The scenery is certainly spectacular.


Kate Thank you yes ill post some photo's of Sydney next as mum has a lot on her phone... Ill do this later tonight.


----------



## despoinaki

Just... wow!! :wow:
I love the scenery and I would love to be there!! I really like water!


----------



## Impeckable

Hi Lyn
Once again thanks for sharing such stunning photo's, I have always had a fascination for rock formations, here in the UK the best place for rock formation is on the Cornish coast which is where I have spent many a happy holiday in the past, hmm you have inspired me to maybe take a trip back to Cornwall.
Your tatting is absolutely amazing, well done !!
Pete 

I've just viewed the rock formation photo's again Lyn, every now and then I like to change the desktop picture on my PC, would you mind if I was to save some of the rock photo's on my PC so I can use them as a background ??


----------



## LynandIndigo

despoinaki said:


> Just... wow!! :wow:
> I love the scenery and I would love to be there!! I really like water!


Thank you Despina. I have a few more photo's to add i hope you will like them. I plan to go on a holiday up there some day..



Impeckable said:


> Hi Lyn
> Once again thanks for sharing such stunning photo's, I have always had a fascination for rock formations, here in the UK the best place for rock formation is on the Cornish coast which is where I have spent many a happy holiday in the past, hmm you have inspired me to maybe take a trip back to Cornwall.
> Your tatting is absolutely amazing, well done !!
> Pete
> 
> I've just viewed the rock formation photo's again Lyn, every now and then I like to change the desktop picture on my PC, would you mind if I was to save some of the rock photo's on my PC so I can use them as a background ??


Hi. Pete. Thank you...I have never been out of Australia id love to see your world one day. I am glad i have inspired you to go on a trip back to Cornwall... Maybe you can take some photo's to show me.. 
Pete you can have the rock photo's that my mum took....Sometimes when i save a photo from talk budgies it won't let me do it but if you have trouble just click into my photobucket in each rock formation and press save as that should work. Yes you may have my photo's...


----------



## Jo Ann

*Sharing*

Hi Lyn, Amazing Photos. I have long admired Tatting, but have zero knowledge
how to do it. I have some old pieces from grandmother and great grand mother,
I used to live in Florida, Those wonderful jacaranda trees bring back fond memories. Australia is truly an amazing place that avenue of trees is unique. The trees must be very old. I have read that archaeologists can tell a lot about
weather and creatures by analizing the various layers of sandstone and the size of growth rings in old trees. This is a treat thank you for sharing.
Jo Ann:hug::hug:


----------



## Impeckable

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you Despina. I have a few more photo's to add i hope you will like them. I plan to go on a holiday up there some day..
> 
> Hi. Pete. Thank you...I have never been out of Australia id love to see your world one day. I am glad i have inspired you to go on a trip back to Cornwall... Maybe you can take some photo's to show me..
> Pete you can have the rock photo's that my mum took....Sometimes when i save a photo from talk budgies it won't let me do it but if you have trouble just click into my photobucket in each rock formation and press save as that should work. Yes you may have my photo's...


Thanks Lyn, I have saved the rock formation photo's by using print screen, sending them to paint, cropping if necessary and then saving them, they look great on my PC as a background, once again thank you !
Pete


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Hi Lyn, Amazing Photos. I have long admired Tatting, but have zero knowledge
> how to do it. I have some old pieces from grandmother and great grand mother,
> I used to live in Florida, Those wonderful jacaranda trees bring back fond memories. Australia is truly an amazing place that avenue of trees is unique. The trees must be very old. I have read that archaeologists can tell a lot about
> weather and creatures by analizing the various layers of sandstone and the size of growth rings in old trees. This is a treat thank you for sharing.
> Jo Ann:hug::hug:


Hey JoAnn... I am only happy to share my mums trip with everyone. I am adding more here tomorrow so please come back and look. As for the tatting I use a shuttle and it is formed with knots and loops if I make a mistake I have to cut it and start again... It is hard to explain.. I'll post a photo of the shuttle I use. It takes months to do.. I gave it away for a while cause I lost my dad and didn't feel like doing it but now I am taking it up again next week and doing it cause I love making lace doilies....



Impeckable said:


> Thanks Lyn, I have saved the rock formation photo's by using print screen, sending them to paint, cropping if necessary and then saving them, they look great on my PC as a background, once again thank you !
> Pete


Your Welcome Pete... I have never heard of a print screen I'll google it and read about it I am always wanting to learn about new programmes... I'll try to find more rock formations for you tomorrow and please come back and copy them for your computer...


----------



## Impeckable

Lyn
On a normal PC or laptop keyboard there is a button called print screen, it maybe abbreviated to PRT SCR or something similar, (top right of the keyboard,) basically it takes an image of what you can see on your screen, you then have the option of what to do with the image, I chose to send it to paint where it can be edited and then saved on you computer.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Impeckable said:


> Lyn
> On a normal PC or laptop keyboard there is a button called print screen, it maybe abbreviated to PRT SCR or something similar, (top right of the keyboard,) basically it takes an image of what you can see on your screen, you then have the option of what to do with the image, I chose to send it to paint where it can be edited and then saved on you computer.


Thank you Pete. I'll have a look on my laptop tomorrow I am on my iPad right now... I am watching TV at the same time Star Wars is still on....


----------



## aluz

These pics are simply amazing, thanks for sharing them with us here Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> These pics are simply amazing, thanks for sharing them with us here Lyn!


Your welcome Ana.Australia has a lot to offer. I am so happy to live in the land down under... I haven't been up there but mum went with her sister and they really enjoyed it one day maybe mum will take me there to see it. I have been to Cairns though,,,. But first I'll need a budgie sitter.. I'll have to call on someone from talk budgies to budgie sit Indi so I can go on a holiday... I have never been out of Australia to another place maybe one day...I'll be adding more photos tomorrow please come back to look...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Absolutely wonderful pictures, thank you for sharing them, Lyn.

I'll be sure to stop back by tomorrow to see if you've added more. *


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Absolutely wonderful pictures, thank you for sharing them, Lyn.
> 
> I'll be sure to stop back by tomorrow to see if you've added more. *


So glad you liked my photos Deb. I am waiting for a really Nosey storm to stop I jumped 10 feet in the air about 10 minutes ago... The lightning spectacular runs from the sky to the ground.. Scary.. Indi didn't even get scared of the noise.. I'll be back later this evening to post them when the weather settles down,,,..


----------



## Jonah

Very nice photo's of some lovely places. Thank you Lyn...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jonah said:


> Very nice photo's of some lovely places. Thank you Lyn...


Thank you Randy.... I'll be posting some more photos sometime today as I was going to post some on Sunday morning but a big storm had stopped me from posting them. The noise of the thunder was really bad and the lightning run from the sky to the ground and now we have no TV it put the picture out. Mum had it on for a short time before it was getting bad and out of the blue the big clash of thunder lightning hit so I guess that caused the picture to go the sound is there though .. Mum will get it checked out... Please come back later.....


----------



## Mikey Did It

Spectacular photos Lyn! Those rock formations are amazing and I especially loved the train photo. Your Mom looks like she must have a darling sense of humor and I can tell she has a lot of fun.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Mikey Did It said:


> Spectacular photos Lyn! Those rock formations are amazing and I especially loved the train photo. Your Mom looks like she must have a darling sense of humor and I can tell she has a lot of fun.


Thanks Nerda... Yes mum was having a bit of fun making out she missed the train. I'll be back later today to post more photos....


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Here are some more new photo's as promised from North QLD and Sydney*

As Promised Here are some more photo's from my mother's holiday up in north Queensland and Sydney trip..

North Queensland.


Mum and her Sister are hitching a ride as the train pulls up.




Flowers up north.
















































Opera House Sydney


Harbor Bridge


North Queensland
























Mum hugging a termite nest.






















Thanks for stopping by. I have to sort out some last little ones to add...​


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh my gosh, I just finished browsing through this entire thread, and I am so glad that I saw it! I thoroughly enjoyed looking . 

Lyn, the natural scenery pics are beautiful, and some of those flowers were breathtaking. Your mom sure has a sense of humor doesn't she . I'm glad she enjoyed the trip. 

The handmade lace is incredible Lyn!! Wow, it's absolutely gorgeous, and so intricate. Such talent!


----------



## Impeckable

Lyn I thought the UK had some amazing scenery but honestly I am stunned with the parts of Australia you have shared with us, the photo's are truly breathtaking, thank you for sharing the pictures with us


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Oh my gosh, I just finished browsing through this entire thread, and I am so glad that I saw it! I thoroughly enjoyed looking .
> 
> Lyn, the natural scenery pics are beautiful, and some of those flowers were breathtaking. Your mom sure has a sense of humor doesn't she . I'm glad she enjoyed the trip.
> 
> The handmade lace is incredible Lyn!! Wow, it's absolutely gorgeous, and so intricate. Such talent!


Thank you Julie. Yes mum does have a sense of humor I think that is where i get it from sometimes to... I am happy that you liked the photo's ill be finding a few more and add them in tomorrow it is late now.... I have been tatting...



Impeckable said:


> Lyn I thought the UK had some amazing scenery but honestly I am stunned with the parts of Australia you have shared with us, the photo's are truly breathtaking, thank you for sharing the pictures with us


Thank you Pete. I am picking out the best of Mum's pictures and posting them glad you liked them. Your country must be very beautiful to one day ill get to see your world....You may keep the photo's if you like for your computer..... Ill be posting more tomorrow when i sort them out so it will be late in the afternoon when i post them again....We do have lovely scenery out here.. Another place is Frazer Island it is the largest sand island in the world i have been there ill try to find my photo's and post them one day...


----------



## Kate C

More wonderful pictures Lyn. I gather the pictures of the gardens and flowers were taken at Leura when your mother was down here. The Spring gardens in the Blue Mountains are wonderful to see. Many of the private homes open their gardens to the public in Spring and Autumn (Fall). The Rhododendron and Azaleas displays in Spring up there are quite famous.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> More wonderful pictures Lyn. I gather the pictures of the gardens and flowers were taken at Leura when your mother was down here. The Spring gardens in the Blue Mountains are wonderful to see. Many of the private homes open their gardens to the public in Spring and Autumn (Fall). The Rhododendron and Azaleas displays in Spring up there are quite famous.


Kate yes I think the flowers were taken at Leura.. I'll ask mum in the morning it's late now.... I have a few more to post here out of all of the good photos I have added here...


----------

